# back day after shoulders



## maxpro2 (Apr 23, 2005)

I've come across a few routines that work the back the day after shoulders are worked. Is this okay to do? How much are the shoulders involved in back exercises (like pullups, rows, etc)?


----------



## P-funk (Apr 23, 2005)

shoulders are involved in every upper body movement you perform with your arms.

training shoulders, aside from the rear delts, will prety much work your anterior side while training back (and rear delts) will take care of you posteriorly.


----------



## Uzi9 (Apr 23, 2005)

I dont train rear delts and I train chest and delts together to aviod overlap.


----------



## P-funk (Apr 23, 2005)

Uzi9 said:
			
		

> I dont train rear delts and I train chest and delts together to aviod overlap.




anytime you do a row, especially with your hands supinated, you are going to hit rear delts.  why do you not train them?


----------



## Uzi9 (Apr 23, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> anytime you do a row, especially with your hands supinated, you are going to hit rear delts. why do you not train them?


I dont train them dirctly because they get so much work from rows like you said ... they grow with the rest of my body, i dont train arms much either (sometimes not even for 3 months but they are my best body part).


----------



## P-funk (Apr 23, 2005)

yea, I don't train arms to much at all either.

arms are your best huh?  Pics??


----------



## Uzi9 (Apr 23, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> yea, I don't train arms to much at all either.
> 
> arms are your best huh? Pics??


Dont have any pics yet, my upper arm mesures 16inch cold @ 8-9%bodyfat


----------



## P-funk (Apr 23, 2005)

how tall are you?

what do you weigh?


----------

